# Grass Flats Classic?



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

Anyone have the final standings?


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Just got a call from the winners.

Sonny Granger and Jake Matney hung 14.2 pounds (7.2 and a 7.0).

Second was "some dude" with 12.5

Chad Skeeles and Big George took third.



Sonny and Jake also had the big fish which was worth $2,200 or so with optionals.


----------



## reelthrill (Oct 3, 2007)

Brant Peacher and his partner finished 4th I believe


----------



## Chris Phillips (Oct 1, 2007)

Bruce Lindheim (from Pensacola) and Fred Myers finished second!


----------



## Flatspro (Oct 3, 2007)

Yes Brant was 4th. Pensacola represented well we had a part of thetop 4 places!!!!! The only bad thing that we saw was all of the people that verbally commited to fish and just backed out and never showed I don't know why and don't care just had to get it off my chest as nicely as possible. Anyways it was a great event and will definately fish the next 2 (Pensacola and Panama City) and hopefully have more than 4 days to prefish. Congradulations to all that placed and fishedespecially Sonny and Jake!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

Way to go guys....Sorry I backed out, but Cobia fever has a solid grab on me right now and probably will for a couple more weeks. Glad P-Cola represented.....


----------



## user285 (Oct 2, 2007)

so what did the Maxwell duo do?


----------



## MAXWELL (Nov 11, 2008)

We ended up with about 8lbs,and finished somewhere around 10th . The top of the leaderboard was dominated by Pensacola boys whichwas awesome to see. They also announcedtwo more tourneys this year, one in Pensacola and one in Panama City. So start saving up! We fished this tourney for less than $800 dollars including hotel, tackle,prefishing,gas, entry fees and food that also included fuelfor a130 mile round trip on tournament day.


----------



## Voodoo Lounge (Sep 28, 2007)

Dont think I'll be fishing anymore of these tourney's, hear talk of 50-60 boats showing up and we get 22!! I can fish anytime and not catch a damn thing, we dont need to spend $1000to possibly win $5000!!And dont tell me it's not about the money, there were some pissed off teams Fri night at the Capt's meeting when the final number of teams was anounced. And I'll beat ya'll to it, we don't have to fish these tourneys to know team Meat and Potatoes sucks!!


----------



## jimmyjams4110 (Oct 20, 2007)

We finishedin a respectable 6th place with 9.6lbs. Very light weight for 24 and 26in fish. Does Avalon count as Pensacola?


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Top five1st place: Jake Matney (Panama City) and Sonny Granger (Pensacola) w/ 14.2lbs won $7,800</DIV>2nd place:Fred Myers (PC) and Bruce Lindheme (Pcola)w/ 12.6lbs</DIV>3rd place: Chad Skeeles (Pcola) and George Johnson (Pcola) w/ 11.4lbs</DIV>4th place: Brant Peacher (Pcola, well Milton or something but we don't hold that against him) and Jeff Russel (Pcola)w/ 11lbs</DIV>5th place: George Wainright and Neill O'Connell (Destin, I think) w/ 10lbs</DIV></DIV>







</DIV></DIV>Jake and Sonny.</DIV></DIV>







</DIV></DIV>Fred and Bruce</DIV></DIV>







</DIV></DIV>George and Chad</DIV></DIV>







</DIV></DIV>Jeff and Brant</DIV></DIV>







</DIV></DIV>Neil and George.</DIV></DIV>







</DIV></DIV>And all the winners.</DIV></DIV>Can you tell we had it at Hooters?</DIV>


----------



## Voodoo Lounge (Sep 28, 2007)

> *MAXWELL (3/23/2009)*We ended up with about 8lbs,and finished somewhere around 10th . The top of the leaderboard was dominated by Pensacola boys whichwas awesome to see. They also announcedtwo more tourneys this year, one in Pensacola and one in Panama City. So start saving up! We fished this tourney for less than $800 dollars including hotel, tackle,prefishing,gas, entry fees and food that also included fuelfor a130 mile round trip on tournament day.


Those numbers are bullshit and you know it!! Where's the $$$for cold beer sandwiches???


----------



## Voodoo Lounge (Sep 28, 2007)

Check outGeorge in the last pic!!!


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

> *Voodoo Lounge (3/23/2009)*Check outGeorge in the last pic!!!


Wow, I didn't see that until you pointed it out. Good job George, priorititties.


----------



## user285 (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Voodoo Lounge (3/23/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *MAXWELL (3/23/2009)*We ended up with about 8lbs,and finished somewhere around 10th . The top of the leaderboard was dominated by Pensacola boys whichwas awesome to see. They also announcedtwo more tourneys this year, one in Pensacola and one in Panama City. So start saving up! We fished this tourney for less than $800 dollars including hotel, tackle,prefishing,gas, entry fees and food that also included fuelfor a130 mile round trip on tournament day.
> ...




Ever since Maxwell got married she cut him off more than one way:doh


----------



## Chris Phillips (Oct 1, 2007)

Tony,

You can't factor in the cost of food and drinks into tournament cost! You have to eat and drink whether your fishing a tournament or not...


----------



## Voodoo Lounge (Sep 28, 2007)

Have you seen me and my partner??? Food money is always factored in!!!


----------



## DOUBLED UP (Oct 21, 2007)

Congrats to Sonny, Jake, George and Chad. I am with you Chad about people saying they are going to fish then trash talk and not even show up drives me nuts. Ryan I spent a little more than you considering if I would have stayed in town I would have been at the Sandshaker instead of drinking high dollar drinks at Hooters in Destin for two nights.


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

High dollar?

The High Life was on special for $1.50 -- not that that's really special but ....


----------



## reeltrouble (Oct 3, 2007)

Dennis Miller and Randy Westmoreland finished 7th that makessix of the top seven from pensacola area


----------



## chasin-tail (Oct 8, 2007)

> *JoeZ (3/23/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *Voodoo Lounge (3/23/2009)*Check outGeorge in the last pic!!!
> ...




Evidently, I was the only straight guy on the stage! LOL!!



JoeZ, You need to call out all those "Verbal" commitments you got to fish the tournament!!


----------



## fisheye3 (Feb 11, 2009)

Thanks for all the congrats guys. I really appreciate it. It was a big win for us and felt pretty good! 

Sonny

http://www.anglertube.com


----------

